
To regulate AI we need new laws, not just a code of ethics - NoB4Mouth
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/oct/28/regulate-ai-new-laws-code-of-ethics-technology-power
======
Lordarminius
Aside: your username indicates to me you must be from Nigeria. Correct ?

